# Hp-Vorlage mit Fehlern, hilfe !



## Sunnyqueen (23. Oktober 2003)

Hi. Ich brauche dringend eure Hilfe. Ich habe mir folgende Vorlage heruntergeladen...

http://www.on-mouseover.de/templates/hp82/index.html

Laut Validator beinhaltet diese jedoch viele Fehler.

http://validator.projektmedien.de/c...r.de/templates/hp82/index.html&doctype=Inline

Wie kann ich die beheben?! Bitte helft mir, möchte nicht noch mal neu anfangen....


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (23. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

kann es sein das beide Links irgendwie nicht funktionieren?

bye


----------



## Sunnyqueen (23. Oktober 2003)

Hab ich auch gerade gemerkt, schätze der Server ist überlastet. Vor ca. drei Stunden gingen die Links noch. Vielleicht muss man einfach abwarten. Kann mir denn schonmal jemand sagen, ob es gute Programme gibt, mit denen man html-Fehler beheben kann. Tidy klappt bei mir nicht


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (23. Oktober 2003)

Fehler beheben geht automtisch nicht richtig gut - Tidy wäre da schon am besten. Oder du machst es selbst... was anderes: Es ist zwar gut wenn der Code W3C konform ist, aber es ist nicht sooo wichtig. Die Darstellung wird in den meisten fällen von den Fehlern nicht  beeinträchtigt...

bye Andreas


----------



## Sunnyqueen (23. Oktober 2003)

Na, das beruhigt mich ja schonmal ein bisschen ! Hab schon gedacht, ich muss nun nocheinmal ganz von vorne beginnen. Ich erstelle die Site mit Frontpage Express und wenn ich sie über den Arbeitsplatz im IE anschaue, wird sie perfekt dargestellt. Heißt das, dass das dann später auch online so dargestellt wird?! Und dann hab ich noch eine Frage. In der Vorlage befindet sich eine Uhr, die ich nicht benötige. Bis wohin muss ich das jetzt in html löschen?! Setze mal den Anfang rein... 

</head>

```
<body bgcolor="#5F889E" alink="#00FFFF"
onload="window.setTimeout ('uhr()',1000);">
<script>
<!--
function BlurLinks(){
lnks=document.getElementsByTagName('a');
for(i=0;i<lnks.length;i++){
lnks[i].onfocus=new Function("if(this.blur)this.blur()");
}
}

onload=BlurLinks;
-->
</script><script language="JavaScript">

function uhr ()

 {

   var jahr;
   var monat;
   var tag;
   var stunden;
   var minuten;
   var sekunden;


       var AktuellesDatum=new Date();

       jahr=AktuellesDatum.getFullYear ();
       monat=AktuellesDatum.getMonth ()+1;
       tag=AktuellesDatum.getDate ();
       stunden=AktuellesDatum.getHours ();
       minuten=AktuellesDatum.getMinutes ();
       sekunden=AktuellesDatum.getSeconds ();

       window.document.Datum.Date.value=tag+"."+monat+"."+jahr;
       window.document.zeit.Time.value=stunden+":"+minuten+":"+sekunden;
       window.setTimeout ('uhr()',1000);


 }

</script><!-- aussen--><div
align="center"><center>

<table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="3" width="760">
    <tr>
        <td><font face="Arial"><!-- banner--> </font><table border="0"
        cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="750"
        bgcolor="#000000">
            <tr>
                <td><table border="0" cellpadding="2"
                cellspacing="1" width="750">
                    <tr>
                        <td bgcolor="#7D95A2">&nbsp;</td>
                    </tr>
                    <tr>
                        <td bgcolor="#587C92" height="62"
                        style="border-top:groove 2px #EAF0F2;
border-left:groove 2px #CFD7DA;
border-bottom:groove 2px #3C6B7B;
border-right:groove 2px #829DA8;
background-color:#4e6f81;"><a
                        href="http://www.on-mouseover.de/"
                        target="_blank"><font face="Arial"><img
                        src="file:///F:/Homepage/images/468x60_mouseover_banner.gif"
                        alt=" Alles über den Mouseover-Effekt plus Mauszeiger und Hp-Vorlagen "
                        border="0" width="460" height="68"></font></a></td>
                    </tr>
                    <tr>
                        <td align="right" width="100%"
                        background="www.crazykelfan.de/www.crazykelfan.de/www.crazykelfan.de/images/noisy.gif"
                        bgcolor="#4E6F81"><table border="0"
                        cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0"
                        width="100%">
                            <tr>
                                <td align="right" width="100%"
                                bgcolor="#7D95A2"><form
                                name="Datum"
                                style="margin-bottom:0px;padding-top:3px;">
                                    <p><font face="Arial"><input
                                    type="text" size="10"
                                    name="Date"
                                    style="height:20px;font-size:9pt;background-color:#7D95A2;color:white;padding:2px"></font></p>
                                </form>
                                </td>
                                <td bgcolor="#7D95A2"><font
                                face="Arial">&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;</font></td>
                                <td valign="top"
                                bgcolor="#7D95A2"><form
                                name="zeit"
                                style="margin-bottom:0px;padding-top:3px;">
                                    <p><font face="Arial"><input
                                    type="text" size="10"
                                    name="Time"
                                    style="height:20px;font-size:9pt;background-color:#7D95A2;color:white;padding:2px"></font></p>
                                </form>
                                </td>
                                <td bgcolor="#7D95A2"><font
                                face="Arial">&nbsp;&nbsp;&nbsp;</font></td>
                            </tr>
                        </table>
                        </td>
                    </tr>
                </table>
                </td>
            </tr>
        </table>
        <p><font face="Arial"><!-- ende banner--></font></p>
        </td>
    </tr>
    <tr>
        <td valign="top"><font face="Arial"><!-- hauptbereich menü und inhalt--> </font><table
        border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="750">
            <tr>
                <td valign="top" height="870"><font face="Arial"><!-- menüs-->
                </font><table border="0" cellpadding="0"
                cellspacing="0" width="160" bgcolor="#000000">
                    <tr>
                        <td valign="top"><table border="0"
                        cellpadding="0" cellspacing="1"
                        width="160" id="menu1">
                            <tr>
```


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (23. Oktober 2003)

Sunnyqueen hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Na, das beruhigt mich ja schonmal ein bisschen ! Hab schon gedacht, ich muss nun nocheinmal ganz von vorne beginnen. Ich erstelle die Site mit Frontpage Express und wenn ich sie über den Arbeitsplatz im IE anschaue, wird sie perfekt dargestellt. Heißt das, dass das dann später auch online so dargestellt wird?!


Ja, sie wird später im Internet Explorer ebenfalls so dargestellt 



> Und dann hab ich noch eine Frage. In der Vorlage befindet sich eine Uhr, die ich nicht benötige. Bis wohin muss ich das jetzt in html löschen?! Setze mal den Anfang rein...


Willst du nur die Uhr oder auch das Datum löschen? Um bedes zu enfernen musst du follgende Stellen löschen:

```
onload="window.setTimeout ('uhr()',1000);"
```
und

```
<body bgcolor="#5F889E" alink="#00FFFF"
onload="window.setTimeout ('uhr()',1000);">
<script>
<!--
function BlurLinks(){
lnks=document.getElementsByTagName('a');
for(i=0;i<lnks.length;i++){
lnks[i].onfocus=new Function("if(this.blur)this.blur()");
}
}

onload=BlurLinks;
-->
</script><script language="JavaScript">

function uhr ()

 {

   var jahr;
   var monat;
   var tag;
   var stunden;
   var minuten;
   var sekunden;


       var AktuellesDatum=new Date();

       jahr=AktuellesDatum.getFullYear ();
       monat=AktuellesDatum.getMonth ()+1;
       tag=AktuellesDatum.getDate ();
       stunden=AktuellesDatum.getHours ();
       minuten=AktuellesDatum.getMinutes ();
       sekunden=AktuellesDatum.getSeconds ();

       window.document.Datum.Date.value=tag+"."+monat+"."+jahr;
       window.document.zeit.Time.value=stunden+":"+minuten+":"+sekunden;
       window.setTimeout ('uhr()',1000);


 }

</script>
```
sowie

```
<form
name="zeit"
style="margin-bottom:0px;padding-top:3px;">
<p><font face="Arial"><input
type="text" size="10"
name="Time"
style="height:20px;font-size:9pt;background-color:#7D95A2;color:white;padding:2px"></font></p>
</form>
```
und

```
<form
name="Datum"
style="margin-bottom:0px;padding-top:3px;">
<p><font face="Arial"><input
type="text" size="10"
name="Date"
style="height:20px;font-size:9pt;background-color:#7D95A2;color:white;padding:2px"></font></p>
</form>
```
Hoffe ich hab alles erwischt . Nochwas: Korrigiere sowas

```
file:///F:/Homepage/images/468x60_mouseover_banner.gif"
```
das kann dann im Web natürlich nicht gefunden werden, da es ja ein absoluter Pfad auf deiner Festplatte ist...

Ciao Andreas


----------



## Sunnyqueen (23. Oktober 2003)

Das mit Datum und Zeit hat schon mal supi geklappt, vielen lieben Dank   Den Rest, also das mit dem file:///F:/Homepage/images/468x60_mouseover_banner.gif" werd ich morgen machen, da ich erstens müde bin und zweitens nicht wirklich weiß, was ich da anstelle des Files schreiben muss. (Ist meine erste Homepage etc...)


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (23. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sunnyqueen _
> * nicht wirklich weiß, was ich da anstelle des Files schreiben muss. (Ist meine erste Homepage etc...) *


Wenn deine ganzen Dateien im Ordner "Homepage" liegen, dann kannst du die Bilder einfach mit 

```
images/468x60_mouseover_banner.gif
```
einbinden. Du musst nur darauf achten, das du dann später am Server die selbe Ordnerstruktur hast.... 

gute Nacht 
Andreas


----------



## Sunnyqueen (24. Oktober 2003)

Hi Andreas, ich hab das nun vorhin versucht, aber dadurch war der Banner plötzlich weg. Desweiteren wird das immer sofort wieder in den File F/Homepage etc. verwandelt... Bei den andere Fotos genauso, die werden nicht im IE angezeigt


----------



## hoizwurm (7. November 2003)

Hallo!

Nur keinen Streß wegen der Pfadangaben zu den Bildern,
Soweit ich mich erinnern kann macht das Frontpage automatisch richtig wenn man dan das Web pupliziert. Ist zwar schon ne Weile her, das ich mit frontpage gearbeitet habe, aber ich glaube das ist noch immer so.

mfg Hoizwurm


----------

